# SS Turret Hill



## Rodney Burge (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any information on SS Turret Hill, believed lost with all hands 1914? I believe that my grandfather's brother William Young MM was aboard in the early 1900s. Anything would be appreciated.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rodney,

I have looked at war losses for 1914 nothing of that name listed. Also I cannot find a vessel by that name from that era. Are you sure of the name? Maybe someone else will come up with the information. 

Hawkey01


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Rodney,

s.s. Turret Hill lost Wednesday May 13, 1914. (ref www.goole-on-the-web.org.uk/main.php?key=1011 and scroll to posting by Pedro 06/08/2007). Perhaps a request on that site may result in further information - looking at Home page confirms the site still operates.

Dennis.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

There was a collier Turret Hill, built by Wlliam Doxford for Broomhill Coal Co. in 1895, sunk off Southwold in 1914, due to shifting of cargo. (The name is in several places written in one word.) According to NY Times for May 13 1914, "the Chief Engineer, who was picked up by a passing steamer, said the ship turned turtle so fast there was no time to launch the boats. The Captain was picked up by another steamer, after clinging to a life buoy for several hours, but the rest of the crew, numbering twelve are believed lost."

According to the book "The Steam Collier Fleet" by McRae and Wayne, page 32, she had a central trunk which incorporated the hatch coamings running completely fore and aft. It is claimed that this would hinder the cargo shifting sideways.


----------



## Gordon Masterton (Feb 13, 2011)

There's some further information on the loss of the Turret Hill on the following page: 
http://www.themastertons.org/john-edward-masterton.html

John Edward Masterton from Guernsey was the second mate. 

Gordon Masterton


----------

